# G0328 - someone tell me if G0328 is a digital exam



## rcclary (Jul 17, 2008)

Can someone tell me if G0328 is a digital exam or does the patient taken the sample at home with cards.  Could this code be used to code to Medicare instead of 82272 with a rectal cancer screening DX?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 17, 2008)

G0102 is for digital rectal exam you'd use for Medicare screening with V76.44

never used the G0328 -not even for Medicare - but it appears to be the "card" test

the  82272 is blood, occult, by peroxidase activity (guaiac)qualiitative, feces, 1-3 simultaneous determinations, *preformed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening.*  I've used this code for Medicare and other carriers. (with supporting dx)


----------

